# mayaca fluviatilis



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

It is usually sold like that as a bunch of stems. You will probably want to seperate it and plant them a little bit a part. 
If bunch plants are planted too too densely and close together, the lower parts of the plant do not receive enough light and you might notice the leaves or stem starting to melt away. 
To get that bushy effect, most people plant it with the stems spaced a little bit a part, and trim it accordingly, planning for a future shape. Remember, where you cut, it will form two new off-shoots, and so forth. This is how you get nice lush 'bushes'.

There is a thread regarding this somewhere, just use the search function.


----------

